# what is bow fishing



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

" "


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bowfishing is simply stalking nuisance fish in shallow waters and shooting them with specially tipped arrows. The arrow is attached to string and you simply haul the fish to shore by pulling them in with the attached string.

Not too complex...

Ryan


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

...yeah not much more to it!! lol!! except he left out that its a blast!!!!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

> Message
> Forstner Posted: Fri Mar 30, 2007 10:44 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

:beer:


----------

